# Quarter round to Drywall



## 808 (Aug 9, 2011)

My house here in Hawaii is steel framed, the interior walls are textured drywall with bullnosed outside corners, the existing floor is carpet - no baseboards.. I'm about to put down laminate flooring, any advice regarding mounting quarter round ? I have a small compressor and brad/finish nailer.


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm in Calif where almost all high end homes use "bullnose" at the outside corners. You have to use two 22.5 degree cuts to go around the corner. then caulk the gaps on top where they meet. Sorry... I'm from the Midwest and hardly ever used bullnose cornerbead. But out here I guess they are not as coordinated out here and run things into the walls a lot more!! lol


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

HAWAII,,,, i will be in oahu in about two weeks. a friend of mine has a house on Lanika beach that i stay at about once a year. the house is about 15' from the water and the view of the mokulua islands is amazing. i may hop to the big island this trip due to the recent lava flows. i will say that the older ways of building in hawaii is some of the most unusual that i have seen. im guessing that you dont have any dead wood placed in the walls between your metal studs and your floors are probably concrete. i have ran into this before and had to shoot the nails at sharp angles while alternating the direction of the nails. fill your nail holes and caulk eveything in. im sure that someone may chime in with a better option.


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have used a new (last 5 years) product called "Power Grab" that seems to work great for mounting moldings without nailing. It really grabs fast and holds like crazy. Especially great for those small pieces that might split if you nailed them.


----------



## 808 (Aug 9, 2011)

mustangmike3789 said:


> .....im guessing that you dont have any dead wood placed in the walls between your metal studs and your floors are probably concrete. i have ran into this before and had to shoot the nails at sharp angles while alternating the direction of the nails. fill your nail holes and caulk eveything in. im sure that someone may chime in with a better option.


Yes thanks- concrete subfloor, new laminate flooring, 

-that is the direction I was heading - finish nailer with 1-1/2" finish nails, shooting alternating angles and AVOIDING studs/sole plate footer since they're steel. Just not sure if this would be sufficient to hold the quarter round to the drywall? I guess a test run in the closet may be in order :whistling2:


----------



## 808 (Aug 9, 2011)

Johnboy555 said:


> I have used a new (last 5 years) product called "Power Grab" that seems to work great for mounting moldings without nailing. It really grabs fast and holds like crazy. Especially great for those small pieces that might split if you nailed them.


Thanks for your replies. I'll probably test run this option as well


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I recommend the adhesive with a few brads angled into the drywall to hold until the glue sets.


----------



## 808 (Aug 9, 2011)

So far it's working fine with the finish nailer, seems to be holding strong against the drywall with a 1.5" nail every 6-10 inches, then using adhesive to hold the small outside corner pieces.

Some mistakes, but pretty happy with my first attempts at this stuff; inside/outside corners and coping the inside joints


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

808, Your shoe looks really good. Very nice job on the outside corners!!! That Power grab is great stuff. Atleast it will not let loose if a valcano hits like the nails might, lol


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice work! That's the way we have to do the corners out here in CA.


----------

